# Newer games crashing on startup...



## Brandish (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi all,

Having some issues with newer games crashing immediately upon start-up. There are no error messages; The game simply does not seem to load, and I'm left starting at my desktop. I've tried the Bioshock and Timeshift demos, and neither will load. Even the Earthsim thing that comes with the latest ATi Catalyst drivers wont work. Older games, such as Prey, still run fine with no issues. I've tried removing, and re-installing the latest ATi drivers and Via 4-in-1 drivers so far. Haven't re-installed Directx yet, but I'm running 9.0c. Any ideas would greatly help... Here's my system info from dxdiag:

*Edit* Upon testing Direct3d in dxdiag, all three tests failed with the following error codes:

Direct3D 7 test results: Failure at step 8 (Creating 3D Device): HRESULT = 0x80004005 (Generic failure)
Direct3D 8 test results: Failure at step 8 (Creating 3D Device): HRESULT = 0x8876086c (error code)
Direct3D 9 test results: Failure at step 8 (Creating 3D Device): HRESULT = 0x8876086c (error code)

***...? :4-dontkno

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/13/2007, 23:28:14
Machine name: GREENMACHINE
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: n/a
System Model: n/a
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.0
Processor: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2600+, MMX, 3DNow, ~1.9GHz
Memory: 1024MB RAM
Page File: 344MB used, 2119MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: RADEON 9800 XT 
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor AGP (0x4E4A)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4E4A&SUBSYS_10021002&REV_00
Display Memory: 256.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: LG L1933TR(Digital)
Monitor Max Res: 1280,1024
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6727 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 9/28/2007 22:06:17, 268800 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
Mini VDD Date: 9/28/2007 22:05:59, 2456064 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-0D0A-11CF-F569-0830A1C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x4E4A
SubSys ID: 0x10021002
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV8_B ModeWMV8_A ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

This problem has been reported in several other forums. The solution given, and confirmed by a number of people with this error, is to use an earlier more stable graphics driver.

Download *Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0*, install and reboot. This is required for the Catalyst Control Center.

Go to Start > Control Panel > System > Hardware tab > Device Manager button. Click the [+] next to Display Adapter, right-click the ATI Radeon entry and select Uninstall.

Reboot and keep tapping F8 while the computer is starting until you see the Advanced Options menu. Select VGA mode. Disable your antivirus and install the original driver from your graphics card CD. Reboot to complete.


----------



## Brandish (Oct 20, 2005)

Tried the above with numerous versions of Catalyst. Dropping to 7.8 from 7.9 fixed the Direct3d issue in dxdiag, and Bioshock will now load with intro screens, but crashes shortly after with an error message:

AppName: bioshock.exe AppVer: 1.0.0.0 ModName: d3dx9_33.dll
ModVer: 9.18.904.15 Offset: 002bdb07

Rolled back to Catalyst 7.7, and then the earliest available on the website, 6.10, with the same results. I thought maybe the issue was with d3dx9_33.dll, so I re-installed DirectX, and even tried replacing the .dll file separately with no luck...

Maybe I should just give it up and buy a new graphics card...?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

You need to install DirectX 9.0c again as it maybe corrupt. Get the link from my Sig.

Edit: Lol you've already done that. Try lowering the Screen resolution, your GPU aswell as your CPU may not be able stable for that game.


----------

